# Accessing the Amazon Kindle Board Via Kindle



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Soon after I began contributing to the Amazon boards, I attemted to access the discussions with the Kindle browser. I had no luck at all. the actual URL was way too long to type in, the navigation buttons on the Amazon page would bring up "Tnis Item Is Not Available" or some such error and I quickly gave it up as a lost cause. Last night, I happened to sign onto my email via Kindle and there was a 'new post' message from a tracked discussion that included a weblink to the thread. I clicked it and the forum page loaded. I then navigated to the forum home page and set that as a bookmark for the Kindle browser. It works...it isn't pretty, it's difficult to follow, responding or starting a new topic is way too taxing of my patience but it does work for those of us who are way too compulsive to stay off the boards.

I'll try this one next. I'm sure it will be easier than Amazon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> but it does work for those of us who are way too compulsive to stay off the boards.


We have people like that around here? LOL

Thanks for the hint, Teninx. I have to admit, I have studiously avoided using the experimental web browser in my Kindle because my addiction on the laptop is bad enough. I don't need another device!

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering about that if you can read Amazon discussions with the kindle. Thank you for the input. I don't think I'll try now that everyone might be here.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I've attempted to access kboards.com via Kindle and get the message
"Forbidden by Client".  So the puny Kindle browser can't handle the truth.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

They're hard enough to muddle through on a proper web browser.


----------

